# How much for Nitrox?



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Looked on MBTs site for pricing, but didnt see it. How much is it to get Nitrox certified?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Right at $100. if you go with TDI/SDI as the certification body. 

If you go PADI, I think it is an extra $20. You take it 'on line' and anything that you missed has to be reviewed in the shop with the instructors.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I paid $100 a few years ago at Dive Pros. I expect MBT to be similar.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Just bought it at mbt today for $84


----------

